# problemas con encoder y circuito contador-comparador



## psyrotz (Sep 26, 2009)

buen dia gente quiero hacer un circuito para contar y comparar las vueltas de un motor dc, esto gracias a que el motor tiene un encoder mediante un optointerruptor... el motor da 64 pulsos por revolucion asi que cuando cuenta 64 compara y resetea el contador...esta misma señal para resetear la utilizo para activar un relevador para que la señal llegue a un plc.

el problema es el siguiente ya logre que me contara y funciona muy bien....

pero no logro que active la bobina de 5v y otro problema es que de repente el contador como que agarra pulsos no se de donde y empieza a contar sin que el motor este girando....

me podrian asesorar en mi problema...

dejo un esquema de como esta conectado..


----------



## Cacho (Sep 27, 2009)

Bicho Digital, a Diseños Digitales.

Bicho Analógico, a Diseños Analógicos.

Muevo el tema de sección.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 27, 2009)

psyrotz dijo:


> ... el motor da 64 pulsos por revolucion asi que cuando cuenta 64 compara y resetea el contador...esta misma señal para resetear la utilizo para activar un relevador para que la señal llegue a un plc.
> 
> el problema es el siguiente ya logre que me contara y *funciona muy bien*....


Si funciona muy bien entonces no es el circuito del dibujo. Ese hace la comparacion contra 1111 y 1111, valores que nunca alcanza el 74LS90.



> pero no logro que active la bobina de 5v


Aunque contara bien tampoco pegaria el relay, porque cuando la cuenta llega a 64 inmediatamente se resetea. Es un pulso que no llega a 1us, jamas se va a enterar el relay (ni el PLC). 
Ademas, con un pulso largo tampoco va a andar porque un 74LS85 no maneja corriente como para pegar el relay.



> y otro problema es que de repente el contador como que agarra pulsos no se de donde y empieza a contar sin que el motor este girando....


El optoacoplador esta mal conectado, y te queda la base del transistor PNP "casi"  flotante --> con poco ruido electrico iluminado "a medias" el opto te vas a llenar de pulsos de reloj.



> me podrian asesorar en mi problema...


Para ser sincero, ese circuito es horrible por donde lo mires. 
Sin contar los errores de conexion y desprolijidades como dejar entradas TTL al aire y no usar un Schmitt Trigger a la salida del opto, porque esas cosas se corrigen facil.


Consejo:
 Tira todo eso menos el opto e implementalo con un CD4040.


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 27, 2009)

madres....

me diste con todo....

soy muy nuevo en la electronica....

el optoacoplador no se si esté conectado de esta manera...porque le salen solo 3 cables....5v gnd y la salida.....busque en internet y así venía un diagrama....

una disculpa me equivoque en el diagrama como puse el transistor...ahora esta asi...

no puse la entrada del comparador para no hacer tan extenso el diagrama....

me falto exxplicar ese detalle...

yo use este circuito...porque hace tiempo lo utilice de proyecto en un frecuencimetro y me funciono a la perfección....

y pense que podía utilizarlo aqui....

me podrian ayudar sobre mas información acerca de lo que quiero hacer con el optoacoplador...


busque el integrado que me dijiste por internet...y creo que puedo reemplazar el otro circuito por algo como esto....ahora mi duda sería como activar la bobina de 5v y resetear el integrado a los 64 pulsos...estará adecuada esta configuracion????

saludos y muchas gracias..


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 28, 2009)

ya logre lo que queria con el integrado que me dijiste....ahora...

cuando me marca X cantidad  de pulsos me emite un nivel alto....

pero este se mantiene alto hasta que vuelve a pasar otra X cantidad de pulsos...

yo lo que necesito es que ese pulso que se genera en nivel alto...solo dure medio segundo aprox...o no se cuanto tiempo solamente para que la entrada del plc la detecte por medio del relevador.....y luego que vuelva a nivel bajo..hasta que se activen otra vez X cantidad de pulsos....

no se si me explique...

esto creo que se puede hacer con el reset...pero cuando lo cambio a nivel alto ya no cambia el estado de la salida....solo cuando esta en nivel bajo....

creo que mejore un poco cambiando este circuito....

gracias Eduardo...

saludos y gracias


----------

